# Lancome or Clarins?



## chinadoll (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone here tried the Lancome Bright Expert or the one from Clarins? Trying to treat dark spots on my skin? I have only used it for 2 days, so far alittle lighter. But if anyones has used it let me know


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

Did you check the review center or do a search within the Skin Care forum?


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 20, 2007)

When I conducted the search apparently no one has reviewed these products to review them. But if anyone else has let me know...


----------



## adeleworden (Apr 21, 2007)

Id go for the lancome one without a doubt...i honestly havent tried it but I really think they are a better product than clarins...


----------



## christineab (Apr 22, 2007)

ditto. lancome blanc expert mask is beautiful. by the way i have combination to dry skin.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't tried either of those products, but I do like alot of Lancome's other products. Maybe they would give you samples to try them out if you ask.


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Apr 22, 2007)

If you object to animal testing, avoid Lancome. They are owned by L'Oreal who still tests on animals. I love Clarins products and they are cruelty-free!


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 24, 2007)

Clarins brightener peels your skin alittle. Lancome is better.


----------



## semantje (Apr 24, 2007)

i dont know about these brands but i heard that the lancasters infinite white line is the best for pigmentation in the face


----------



## Feniks (Apr 24, 2007)

I have used the entire Blanc Expert range and have to say that the face wash is the best brightening face wash I've ever used- you can see results from the first time that you use it. The toner and day fluid were good as well.

The spot eraser definitely leaves a lot to be desired, and the night cream wasn't moisturising enough for me although it was lightweight. When it comes to moisturisers which brighten, I'd recommend Kose.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 25, 2007)

from my experience i much prefer clarins skincare products to lancomes.


----------

